# MiraQuest



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

So yesterday our family grew a little bit! We loaded up the whole family and headed up to Wisconsin to meet Wabana's cohort in crime...and 13 hours later we arrived back home where the dogs now outnumber the humans...lol

Welcome home, Mira!

So now for the picture version of the story... 


"Ahhhh life is good" -- a relaxed pre-puppy siesta on the back deck. These poor kids had no idea what was coming...









"Webster...I have the sinking feeling something horrible is about to happen..."









Pre-puppy shopping trip...
"I would like this one and this one and this one..."









"These toys are mine. Webster thinks some of them are his but he is wrong they are mine. And they definitely don't belong to some silly puppy.
"Mine."









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Driving to the meetup yesterday...

Webster doesn't get too excited during car rides. Before a car ride he is wild with enthusiasm but once he is in the car and we start moving he pretty much snoozes until we get where we're going.









Kim on the other hand likes to wrap the seatbelt around herself, presumably for stability, and sit up staring out the windows the whole ride:









So finally we met in the rain at a cheese specialty store (kind of ironic considering...lol). No pics of the initial meeting, but here's Mira meeting Webster...and Webster actually looking big for a change. He's going to be so disappointed when she outgrows him...









On the way back poor Mira was crated. After a couple of minutes of screaming she took a breath and quickly learned that being quiet was much more profitable (yummy NB roll!) than screaming. Thank goodness, lol.









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Poor me sat in the back (my legs are quite stiff today!) between the crate and Kim so neither of the dogs would be cramped in next to the crate with the strange little dog inside and miss Mira wouldn't have a big strange dog looming over her the whole time.

The upside of this was Webster kept looking back at me and making faces from shotgun (air bag was off)...

Showing off his wingspan ("what ya doing back there mom?"):









"ARRRRGH! I'll get you for bringing home a puppy!!"








(he was yawning haha)

Snapped a couple of pics when we stopped for gas and potty breaks:

Mira grinning up at me like a loon:









She tackled my hand/wrist and started licking and nibbling my thumb to death:









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally we made it home. I had put her in the kitchen and blocked it off so I could get out her things. When I looked back a minute later she was peering at me over the gate...when I went to take a picture she started climbing over! Five minutes in a strange house and she was already learning to climb lol:









She learned click = yummy and then decided I wasn't clicking enough and tried to steal the clicker right out of my hand...









She has the cutest sit...just plunks her butt down and stares around while she decides what to do next:









Didn't take her long to sniff out where the good stuff was hiding:









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I took her with me to check my email and she found a "cave" to take a nap:









Then decided that cave wasn't good enough and found another one...under me. Thank goodness I'm used to Kim doing this and always check before I scoot this chair around:









Webster seems to be handling the new addition with aplomb. Kim on the other hand is pretty stressed out...last night when we went to bed Kim crawled into our bed and wriggled her way between DH and I and laid her head on my arm...something she never does (she usually sleeps by my feet). So we are working on classical conditioning with her (Mira = good stuff) and spending a lot of one on one time with both of the big dogs as well as the little one. I think time will help a great deal.


~  thanks for looking  ~


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Me thinks you have your hands full with the Cheeseface!!! 

She's terribly cute and apparently just as smart as she is cute.

Glad everyone is settling in relatively smoothly. 

More pictures please...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

What a sweety. Good luck with Web and Kim.

And I second, more photos


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awwwww! Before you know it, you'll catch Kim loving on Mira.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Aw!! I didn't know you were getting a puppy  She's adorable!!  What is she? She looks very flattie. Where did you get her? how old is she? sorry for all the questions lol. She's so cute and she should make a very well trained beautiful dog.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Me thinks you have your hands full with the Cheeseface!!!
> 
> She's terribly cute and apparently just as smart as she is cute.
> 
> ...


Yup things are going pretty smoothly. And my camera just finished recharging !



Darkmoon said:


> What a sweety. Good luck with Web and Kim.


Thanks -- it's actually going pretty well...just trying to nip the little bit of tension in the bud and get everyone off on the right foot.



Laurelin said:


> Awwwww! Before you know it, you'll catch Kim loving on Mira.


In a very funny moment earlier, Kim tossed a toy at Mira, who tackled it immediately.

The toy is one of a set of Christmas plushies and has "naughty" written across it (there was a "nice" one nearby that they both ignored...).

I think I should be concerned...



Hallie said:


> Aw!! I didn't know you were getting a puppy  She's adorable!!  What is she? She looks very flattie. Where did you get her? how old is she? sorry for all the questions lol. She's so cute and she should make a very well trained beautiful dog.


Yup, I agree, Yes a Flatcoat (not a Black Lab as I was asked 5x yesterday between laying eyes on her and reaching home...), Wabana who is a member here was one of the three breeders, 10 weeks.

And she will definitely be beautiful, lol


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally! She's so adorable! I love how Kim and Webster are relaxing in the first few pics, blissfully unaware of the approaching nightmare. Looks like they love her, though.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG, Shaina, she is just the cutest!! Congratulations! Glad to hear that Kim and Web are adjusting... it looks like Mira is settling in just fine! I hope your first night went OK and you were able to get some sleep!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> Finally! She's so adorable! I love how Kim and Webster are relaxing in the first few pics, blissfully unaware of the approaching nightmare. Looks like they love her, though.


Maybe not love just yet lol. Shortly after the toy toss incident, Kim was laying down with another toy wagging her tail and Mira pounced on the tail. I thought Kim was going to go through the ceiling, she was so started, lol. She got a nice butt rub for taking it like a champ, though.



Squeeker said:


> OMG, Shaina, she is just the cutest!! Congratulations! Glad to hear that Kim and Web are adjusting... it looks like Mira is settling in just fine! I hope your first night went OK and you were able to get some sleep!


Yeah she stops screaming and goes to sleep about an hour after going into her crate...which is repeated any time you take her out for a middle-of-the-night potty break. But once she's asleep she seems to sleep pretty soundly...I actually had to wake her up for both of her potty breaks. I guess I will find out tonight how much of that is the way she is, and how much is due to having the most stressful day of her very short life.

About the screaming though...it's loud, it's heartwrenching, but her range of vocalizations is astounding lol. She whines, whimpers, barks, yips, chirps, mutters, howls, and screams, in addition to many other sounds I can't even begin to name. It's actually pretty impressive lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

what a cutie! She seems to be settling in perfectly! The three of them should have lots of fun!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheeseface is soo adorable! Can't wait to watch her grow up. 
Glad to hear Webster has taken to the little one. Hopefully Kim will follow suit soon. Who can't love the Cheeseface?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Maybe not love just yet lol. Shortly after the toy toss incident, Kim was laying down with another toy wagging her tail and Mira pounced on the tail. I thought Kim was going to go through the ceiling, she was so started, lol. She got a nice butt rub for taking it like a champ, though.


Aww, poor Kim! I know what she's going through- I have a troublesome little sister too


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

COngrats again Shai! Things will get better in time. Its really stressful for the older ones whenever a puppy comes in the picture. I remember the feeling from last year. Cain didn't want to have anything to do with Xena, Abel saw her as a moving stuffed toy. Then the "nagging" phase came. Abel wants to make sure she knows her position in the house and correcting her in any given opportunity. Cain was just happy if she leaves him alone. Xena was clueless. I guess until now.

But it will get better. You have two amazingly behave and great dogs. They are just going to suck it up and let her enjoy her puppy pass. By the time you know it, your little one is already the queen of the house (coming from my own experience). Up to this day I am still trying to defend my thrown from Xena's constant mutiny.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mira is way too cute!! I love the picture explanation... things are explained so much better from a dogs point of view. lol


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Shaina, you are truly amazing. You had a supremely long day and you are able to post pictures and come up with the most clever captions. You are my hero 

My favorite picture of all is Web showing off his wing span. He just steals my heart. 

Poor Kim, she thought she was the queen, now a little princess comes on to the scene. We'll see how this story pans out.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

OH MY DOGGIE!

I love her.

I think you and hubby need a vacay...And I can puppysit. What you think about that?


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations! She is just too darn cute, gotta love that face.  And as always, love Kim and Webster!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome home Cheeseface!  She is absolutley adorable. I can't wait to see more pictures of her as she grows. Hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks all 

Kim and Mira are getting along great now and becoming fast friends, so it seems. 

Webster is kinda "meh" about the whole situation. He was less stressed about Mira coming home in the first place, but is also warming up to her less. He is more of a people-dog than a dog-dog given his choice, though, so it's kind of what I expected. 

All three of them are very very funny


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

_IT'S MIRA IT'S MIRA IT'S MIRA IT'S MIRA IT'S MIRA IT'S MIRA_

I think I got that out of my system. 

She's so stinking cute, I love her already! You're going to have to be posting a lot more pictures as time goes on. She is such a cutie! She'll be showing off her titles and ribbons in no time, like talented Kim and Webster <3

She's going to be gorgeous when she grows up! She'll be outgrowing that "cave" in no time, that's for sure.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

good name...it makes me think of smartness because mirar means "to see" so in spanish her name means "She sees"


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. Mira is gorgeous. I had at one time thought of getting a flat coat but they are rather rare in Australia. So I stuck with another bc.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, she's so adorable.  Sounds like she's settling in very well. Best of luck with her, in a few years I want to see your sig updated with lots of agility titles on this girl


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

@Equinox -- You guys are going to get tired of Mira pics yet, just you wait 



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> good name...it makes me think of smartness because mirar means "to see" so in spanish her name means "She sees"


Yeah, with her personality I tend to think of it both that way, because she likes to check things out before jumping in, and as the imperative "Look!" lol



MissMutt said:


> Oh, she's so adorable.  Sounds like she's settling in very well. Best of luck with her, in a few years I want to see your sig updated with lots of agility titles on this girl


I need to update my sig to include her at all, lol. Sad because I really like my current sig...

Ironically I'm too busy with Mira to make a new sig at the moment lol. Will get to it though...

More pics coming after bit...we had a busy busy day yesterday. Taking Kim and maybe Webster to Agility Club this morning, though, to burn off a little steam and give us all a puppy break, lol. Let's just say that Mira was a little too rested when we went to bed last night...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I need to update my sig to include her at all, lol. Sad because I really like my current sig...
> 
> Ironically I'm too busy with Mira to make a new sig at the moment lol. Will get to it though...


So if Kim is nose and Web is ears, is Mira eyes?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Shaina said:


> About the screaming though...it's loud, it's heartwrenching, but her range of vocalizations is astounding lol. She whines, whimpers, barks, yips, chirps, mutters, howls, and screams, in addition to many other sounds I can't even begin to name. It's actually pretty impressive lol.


I hear Wabana has been experimenting with Flatcoat/Chimpanzee hybrids. It sounds like she's finally had some success.

Web's ears are amazing and Mira's gate-scaling skills are admirable. You have such a good looking dog family!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome home Cheeseface!  All I have to say is... meeting at a cheese store? ha ha ha ha I just love all of your photo stories. The captions crack me up.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Awe, so stinkin' cute! I'll probably never get a puppy, so I get to live vicariously through your pics. Have fun!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I hear Wabana has been experimenting with Flatcoat/Chimpanzee hybrids. It sounds like she's finally had some success.


Well, yeah. You get a lot more money for them hybrids. And you don't have to worry about health testing, either, cause hybrids won't have problems cause they ain't inbred and they've got hybrid vigor!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

AHHH MIRA PICHAS

She's adorable!! I want to snuggle her. She looks like a feisty one. I'm glad the other dogs are taking things relatively well. They'll be cuddling together before long...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> Well, yeah. You get a lot more money for them hybrids. And you don't have to worry about health testing, either, cause hybrids won't have problems cause they ain't inbred and they've got hybrid vigor!


I can't wait to see the look on the next person's face who asks me what she's mixed with and I say chimpanzee...


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Shaina said:


> I can't wait to see the look on the next person's face who asks me what she's mixed with and I say chimpanzee...


A chimpanzee cheeseface. Priceless!


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace (Sep 25, 2009)

Awwww so adorable! i love the story in picture idea!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks all 

This girl is a bundle of laughs, that's for sure 

She's currently in the process of figuring out the kibble ball. World-class entertainment lol.


----------

